
Livestream engineer apologizes after getting fired for misogynistic  tweets - dominotw
http://zi.vc/apology.html
======
southpawgirl
I don't like summary condemnations of people "to set the example". The guy has
been uncouth and rude but it was just a (drunken? Tourette-like?) outburst.

As a women in tech I am more worried that, if we don't use with other people
the same open-mindedness and fair play we ask for, we'll end up being dreaded
or hated more than (maybe begrudgingly) accepted. I see nothing wrong in
firing someone who promotes discrimination but hey, this was just a guy being
a troll. One could as well have used magnanimity in dealing with it. Just my 2
cents.

~~~
jd75
Alternately, also as a woman in tech, we could expect employers not to lump us
all together and to judge men who resort to using slurs more harshly than
women who don't like having slurs used against them.

------
Irish
Its a legitimate disgrace that companies play into this bullshit. The idea
that someone can send an out of context screenshot to a company that results
in someone losing their job is unbelievable.

If there was even a slight link to the workplace I could completely
understand.

This person didn't do anything illegal, at worst he was rude and foul mouthed
but because there is an issue in tech, unrelated to him accept that he is seen
as the embodiment of the oppressor, he has lost his job and possibly his
career. Potentially a family has lost an income that might never be regained.

Someone being fired should be a huge and painful decision for a company not
one taken willy nilly over the weekend because someone got offended over
something on the internet.

I think this sort of thing does a dis-service to the 'women in tech' movement
at large because it is effectively an abuse of the power they are given by the
sentiment that there is in fact a problem with inequality and attitudes in the
workplace.

------
A_COMPUTER
Here is the script:

0\. thing I don't like. 1\. have a vitriolic outburst at that thing. 2\.
someone replies in defense with their own vitriolic outburst. 3\. If you're
fortunate enough the person used a forbidden word in their outburst, dogpile
their employer and get them fired. 4\. retweet everyone who is outraged at
what you've done so that everyone on your follow list can shame and attack
them in response.

[https://twitter.com/ryan/status/474791621100199936](https://twitter.com/ryan/status/474791621100199936)

don't take the bait.

------
maxcan
Its great to know that Shanley doesn't think name calling is appropriate or
productive. I shudder to think about what she'd think of something like this:
[https://medium.com/about-work/finding-out-youre-a-sexist-
mis...](https://medium.com/about-work/finding-out-youre-a-sexist-misogynistic-
homophobic-classist-racist-asshole-and-hypocrite-f986fbd5e51f)

 _edit:_ more name calling that she would certainly condemn:
[https://twitter.com/ryan/status/474791621100199936](https://twitter.com/ryan/status/474791621100199936)

~~~
Udo
It's actually a pretty good blog post, the title is sort-of underscoring the
central point:

" _Yes, I have slut-shamed, body-policed, name-called, bad-joked,
appropriated, derailed, co-opted, silenced, objectified, stereotyped,
trivialized, slurred, punished, isolated, insulted, benefited, and stayed
silent with the worst of them. A highlight reel of my life profiting
uncritically and even participating in the systems of misogyny, classism,
racism, cis-normativity and homophobia that oppress my friends, my family, my
fellow humans would not endear anyone to me, least of all myself.

It fees horrible to talk about. But I am because we all must realize how
complete, how intersecting, how deeply fucked up the system is, and the role
we play in it._"

------
ZanyProgrammer
Also as a woman in tech (trans as well!) I'm uncomfortable with bringing
people's employers into internet pissing matches. Its a nuclear option that
seems like overkill, not unlike the whole Adria Richards fiasco. Seriously,
people get bitchy at each other on the internet all the time. Calling someone
a cunt is not the same as death threats or rape threats.

~~~
stock_toaster
Also firing, what appears to be, a low rung employee for such behavior seems
extreme for name calling.

Instead of simply punishing, maybe some type of rehabilitation as a first step
would be more appropriate (some type of therapy or sensitivity training)?

~~~
southpawgirl
I agree with the idea of 'sensitivity training'. Sometimes empathy is only
latent and needs to be showed the way to express itself. Harsh punishment is
of no use in this.

------
jack-r-abbit
Wow... looking through Shanley's twitter history is scary. She certainly has
some rude things to say about a lot people. I wouldn't ever call a person the
"c" word.. but I can see how a person that was inclined to use that word would
send it in her direction. She is really not a very nice person on twitter. It
is too bad someone got sucked into her tar pit and then got fired. :(

------
dudebro11111
Shanley is a cunt and any "man" who takes her seriously and cowers on twitter
by firing someone over her laughable bullshit is an eager-to-please bitch.

What I find hilarious is her ranting and raving constantly about "tone
policing", then turning around and doing the ultimate tone policing (god, what
a dipshit phrase) by getting a guy fired for saying something she doesn't
like.

She is a cunt, he stated a simple, objective, provable fact.

------
Udo
It seems I'm missing the context here that (almost?) everyone else seems to
have. What actually happened?

~~~
Irish
a man called a woman a c __t on the internet and lost his job. Actually I don
't know what the rules are here so I will just censor the word

~~~
Udo
I don't care if you spell out the word if you're going to cite it (punctuation
would be nice though ;) - but this is clearly not an explanation of what
happened.

~~~
Irish
You are right I left out a bit. The woman took a screenshot of the abuse and
tweeted it to his employers asking them were they happy to employ someone like
that.

That really is the gist of it.

~~~
MissNancy
Is it even legal to fire a person for a single tweet (when tweeting is not
their job)?

~~~
m-photonic
It is, but it shouldn't be.

